# Is Lyft known for not giving drivers their cancellation fee?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I am still relatively new to Lyft, and Lyft should be able to track me and know when a customer has called me, or even when I have sat there and canceled a ride, so it seems to me that Lyft doesn't do a good job of giving drivers their cancellation fees, I believe this has happened to me more than once and now I have been trying to keep track of it daily. 

I just wanna know if any other drivers have experienced this and if this is a common problem?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Again today, I am short another cancellation fee, when I drive for another company, I never have any issues with this at all. I don't get why they can't keep track of it and give us the $5 we deserve.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber wait time is 5 minutes before they'll pay you for a cancellation. Lyft, I believe is 3 minutes. You have to wait - it also helps if you call.

I've been paid for every wait that was longer than 3 minutes as long as there was an associated call. "I'll be right there..." is an automatic cancel after I've waited 3 minutes. Don't call me unless you plan to have your toes on the curb. They know when I arrive, they can watch me drive to them, they get an ETA, what the F*ck else do these people need to stop wasting my time?

Now, sometimes I'm more patient, and it has been worth the wait - a long $40 ride with a tip at destination is one good example. 

Picking up at a home on Friday, that sometimes means a trip to the airport, and I want that fare. Picking up at a nice suburban hotel, that's a ride downtown, I want that.

Picking up at 3pm at a nasty cheap looking apartment complex - you got 3 minutes and one second before I cancel your $3 ride to work. A $5 cancel fee is more money for me than a $5 ride 'cause there's no gas involved.


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Uber wait time is 5 minutes before they'll pay you for a cancellation. Lyft, I believe is 3 minutes. You have to wait - it also helps if you call.
> 
> I've been paid for every wait that was longer than 3 minutes as long as there was an associated call. "I'll be right there..." is an automatic cancel after I've waited 3 minutes. Don't call me unless you plan to have your toes on the curb. They know when I arrive, they can watch me drive to them, they get an ETA, what the F*ck else do these people need to stop wasting my time?
> 
> ...


Thisis exactly correct. As long as you wait 3 minutes and attempt to call the passenger, there should be a "charge passenger" or "do not charge passenger" option when you hit to cancel. If you do not see those options, that means you have hit cancellation too early and will not be credited the cancellation fee. If you hit it too early, and still want the cancellation fee, hit "cancel" on the "cancel ride" and wait for the time to hit 3 min. and if they are still not there, you can hit the "cancel ride" again and it should give you the option to charge the passenger or not. As long as you see the option and choose to "charge passenger" you should get the cancellation fee.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok I guess I need to clarify. I agree with everything that has been said so far, but I want to know like when you are enroute and you are driving along and the pax cancels on you. Isn't it suppose to be longer than 5 min and they are hit with a cancellation fee of $5.00 if so it does not seem like lyft is very consistent on charging the customer $5, it seems like sometimes you get it and sometimes you don't so what gives?


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

I haven't been seeing a cancellation fee lately. I had one yesterday, drove 4 minutes to location, waited 4 minutes, made quick call, cancelled, but no option for charge pax. No cancellation fee this morning.
Same thing happened today, except I waited over 5 minutes, let the phone ring 5 times. No option to charge pax. What gives?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I had the same issue. I wrote in and they credited me.

The CSR told me that we are now required to wait 5 minutes, not 3. They need to update the app prompt. You must also always call, but if they don't answer that still counts.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Yeah Ive been writing mine down and it seems like I get screwed out of at least one cancelation.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I wish they would increase the cancelation charge to $10. I bet we would see cancelations go down dramatically.


----------



## Ckymlewa (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes they haven't been keeping up with it in my opinion. The new rule is 1. At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request 2. You're on track to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA (estimated time of arrival).
I took screen shots of my GPS time, the cancellation text and according to my clock it was just past 5 min. But they claimed on there end they cancelled within the 5 min.
But the new problem I've found (and it's been happening often, even with my husband who drives) , is the passenger will change the pick up location while you're in route before you get to them like 5 min and under, but it will still be close and then they cancel. When they do that, Lyft doesn't charge them and I think that's bs!


pbracing33b said:


> I am still relatively new to Lyft, and Lyft should be able to track me and know when a customer has called me, or even when I have sat there and canceled a ride, so it seems to me that Lyft doesn't do a good job of giving drivers their cancellation fees, I believe this has happened to me more than once and now I have been trying to keep track of it daily.
> 
> I just wanna know if any other drivers have experienced this and if this is a common problem?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I am still relatively new to Lyft, and Lyft should be able to track me and know when a customer has called me, or even when I have sat there and canceled a ride, so it seems to me that Lyft doesn't do a good job of giving drivers their cancellation fees, I believe this has happened to me more than once and now I have been trying to keep track of it daily.
> 
> I just wanna know if any other drivers have experienced this and if this is a common problem?


They're known to be a POS, yea


----------

